

Using grep - georgecmu
http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1149

======
mustpax
Also check out Ack, a recursive grep-like tool that works like a charm when
searching directory trees:

<http://betterthangrep.com/>

~~~
silentbicycle
The reason that grep doesn't always have directory tree walking built in is
because _find_ already existed. Rather than implementing tree walking in each
command-line utility, that functionality was factored out into its own
program.

That said, many greps have -r.

~~~
georgecmu
-r will grep over a lot of files you don't want it to.

A lot of times if my dir structure is not very complicated, I'll grep like
this:

grep smth [star].{cpp,h} [star]/[star].{cpp,h} [star]/[star]/[star].{cpp,h}

but these stars get annoying very quickly.

~~~
scrame
zsh has a double-splat operator. You can just do [star][star]/[star].{cpp,h}
and it will do a recursive match.

------
acg
This article is 15 years old, and reads like an introduction for windows
users, when the author says things like:

 _Since then, I have successfully ditched DOS and moved on._

